# PXE server on Raspberry Pi



## balanga (Oct 28, 2014)

I doubt whether anyone has tried it yet, but would it be possible to set[up FreeBSD on a Raspberry Pi as a PXE server?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2014)

Sure, if you can get a DHCP server working with TFTP and NFS then yes. It's just a computer, a small one but still a computer. You can basically do anything you could also do on a 'large' i386/amd64 machine.


----------

